# ¡Miguelillo ha pasado los 2000 a hurtadillas!



## frida-nc

*MIGUELILLO, *

*¡te doy las gracias por lo práctico de tus mensajes, 
las  maravillosas lecciones de mexicanismos, tu amor a tu país, 
y  el humor joven y lleno de fantasía que muestras cada dia !

Me divierto y me educo siempre con tus posts. Y tu ayuda.
**¡**Te felicito, amigo!  *

¡y todavía me estoy riendo de Miguelillo el traste!
¡no tengo más remedio!

frida ​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Miguelillo, gracias por tus aportaciones!!! 

Mei


----------



## Antpax

!Muchas Felicidades Miguelillo! Me uno a todo que ha dicho Frida.

Un saludo.

Ant.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Miguelillo, siempre tan simpáticos tus mensajes!!


----------



## KESHUGOMU

Muchas felicidades amigo yo se lo que para tí significa estos 2000 post y creeme, se el amor y la dedicación que le dedicas a estos foros y que tus aportaciones las haces de todo corazón.
Y aunque mucha de la gente no te conoce en persona de verdad te aprecian y que te puedo decir yo te adoro y muchas gracias por haberme compartido y permitirme ser parte de esto por que realmente es maravilloso nunca dejes de ser mi amigo miguelillo.

Te ama tu super amiga. Después te doy tu abrazo.


----------



## Heba

*Felicidades Miguelillo*
*ألف مبروك*
*Many thanks for you help*​


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades, Miguelillo! ​ 
Te regalo una foto de tu *pez tabasqueño predilecto*.​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡Miguelillo!!!

*Qué pronto te mueves, como pez en el agua, para mi que eres medio pariente del señor ese de apellido conocido y común   *
*Bueno... pues a trabajar duro para que sigamos aprendiendo.*
*Saludos*


----------



## cherine

Felicidades Miguelillo 
Eres una persona muy simpatica, es un placer leer tus posts


----------



## Miguelillo 87

*Frida nc.- Muchísimas Gracias por haber sido la primera en felicitarme públicamente. Me siento muy halagado que una persona como tú me felicite, ya que yo soy el que aprendo de ti día a día.  *

*Mei y antpax.- Gracias por la felicitación, en verdad recibir tanto, d epersonas tan inteligentes como ustedes, de veras un súper dúper halago. En verdad lo digo de corazón.*

*Rayines.- Sos re-linda por tus mensajes, espero algún día a llegar a ser como tú, tanto por como ayudas como también por tu gran sabiduria lingüistica*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

*KESHUGOMU.- ¡Qué te puedo decir a ti amiga! ¡Muchísimas gracias por tu mensaje y por conocerme tan pero ¡tan bien! Y no hay nada que agradecer en verdad este foro me ha hecho ser mejor persona (al menos mejor escritor) y espero te ayude a ti también. *
*P.D. Con el mensaje que me enviaste por correo y la imagen, ¡Rompiste mi corazón! Miol gracias casi me hiciste llorar.*

*Heba.- a very few time, knowing each other, and you congratulate in too much idioms, Thank you!!!!! I hope our friendship continue as now, and I'm very glad to have known you.*

*LOLITA.- You made me laff!!!! Digo se supone que es mi celabración, y ¡me sales con eso!*
*No en serio me cagué de la risa con tu comentario. y muchísimas gracias por el menaje, la imagen (con todo lo que implica) pero más gracias a ti por ser como eres*

*Mi queridisísimo Tigger, Qué te puedo yo decir. Mil gracias por aguantarme, corregirme, ayudarme,orientarme...................................etc.*
*Gracias por todo como te dije en el PM, eres un gran cibernauta al cual admiro y estimo mucho, espero algún día nos veamos (o quién sabe igual y ya lo hemos hecho y nosotros ni en cuenta) , y bueno creo que alguin por ahí también me debe un regalito ( no mejor regalote).*

*Cherine.- Un color suave y bonito para una persona que lo es. Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones y por tener ese lindo avatar, siempre que lo veo me tranquiliza (¿será porque mi animal favorito es el delfín? Who knows?) *
*En verdad muchas gracias.*


----------



## ordequin

*¡Enhorabuena, Miguelillo!!!*

*Gracias por tus valiosas aportaciones, las cuales, además de contribuir a  ayudarnos a todos a desentrañar los entresijos y misterios del lenguaje,*

*nos regalan, alegres como un cascabel, un soplo de aire fresco.*

*Tus aportes iluminan foros e hilos con tu entrañable y vivificante espontaneidad.*

*¡Un gran aplauso!!!*


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Felicidades, mi querido Miguelillo!!!  Eres uno de los foreros más generosos y simpáticos del foro.  Tu presencia llena a WordReference de lindas sonrisas.  Cuando ayudas a los demás lo haces siempre con tu invariable chispa de buen humor.  ¡Que Dios te bendiga y que cumplas muchos aportes más!!!  
Un saludo lleno de cariño y gratitud desde Miami.
Soledad


----------



## PaoPao

Felicitades!!!!  gracias por tus posts, donde siempre se aprende.


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡Hola Miguelillo!! Es un placer felicitarte por tantos posts... todos y cada uno de ellos son valiosos e incitan a los demás a pensar y reflexionar.
¿¡Qué haríamos sin vos en el foro!? Inimaginable... 
Te mando un beso enorme y espero seguir disfrutando con tus mensajes.
  HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchísimas gracias por la frescura y espontaneidad que traes a los foros en los que participas, *Miguelillo*!!! 

Realmente disfruto mucho leyendo tus posts y me hacen reir mucho, así que espero que sigas por acá por mucho tiempo más para seguir disfrutando de tu ingenio, amistad y simpatía!!  

¡Un abrazo grandote!  ¡FELICITACIONES!!!  ¡*Así es como me imagino yo que puedes llegar a ser!!  *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

*Ordequin: Mil gracias a ti Ordequin, y vamos juntos ¡A seguir aprendiendo!*

*Soledad Medina.- ¡Ay mi Sole! Na' más me faltabas tú. Muchas gracias  por las felicitaciones, y el buen humor me lo proporcionan todos ustedes. MUchas gracias por las calurosos abrazos y claro que calurosos, pues digo desde Miami, ya necesitaba tantito solecito en estos días tan lluviosos en el DF*

*PAUPAU.- Gracias por las felictaciones, espero encontrarnos más en el foro*

*¡HONEYPUM!.- ¡Muchísimas gracias pro tu mensaje! En serio que sos re super lindo che, y bueno espera y te siga haciendo reír. en serio muchas gracias.*

*Eugin.- ¿Una felicitación de vos?, guau y más gua, digo me siento más que halagado qu euna persona, ¡qué digo persona! ¡uNA SABIA COMO TÚ! me haya felicitado.*
*Y por alguna extraña razón de todos las historietas de Maflada y todos sus capitulos ¿¡Cómo le hiciste para atinarle que soy justo así?!*

*Mil gracias, by the way,¿Cómo habrás sabido que me encanta maflada y Cia?*


----------



## BETOREYES

Hola amigo. Eres un forero estupendo. Llenas esta sala virtual con tu simpatía sin igual. El mundo necesita más tipos como vos. *¡¡¡Ánimo muchacho!!!,* no pierdas esa frescura que te caracteriza.

Nunca voy a olvidar tus palabras de aquel día en que nos encontramos en el foro cultural. Tines abiertas las puertas de mi casa, Colombia. Y un saludito a tu México, que lo llevo en el corazón.

Beto.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Miguelillo.


----------



## ireney

Congratulations Miguelilo! I love reading your posts and I just adore your avatar (yeap I am a Mafalda fan)


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades.
Su curiosidad anima el foro.
_Para usted._
​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

*Betito.- ¡Qué te puedo decir! Mi casa e stu casa también. Muchas gracias por recordarme de esa manera y yo de igual manera te ofrezco todo y estoy contigo. ¡Arriba los latinos! Y ¿Por qué no? Ahí incluyo a Canadá ja ja *

*Ireney.- Something in common, yes I love,adore, Mafalda and her friends. and now I love you too 'cause you share my fanitism. Thank you for the message and I hope you the best.*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Outsider.- encantador regalo, aunque mejor háblame de tú, me siento viejo si me dices Usted además sólo tengo 19 me falta mucho para ser Usted. Sino preguntales a todos los que les he sacado canas verdes y verás que de Usted tengo lo que Brasil de frío


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena Miguelillo!
Siempre es un placer verte por estos mundos dubitativos.


----------



## heidita

¡Miguelillo, siempre de buen humor!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## María Madrid

Miguelillo, tarde, pero llego a felicitarte.

A pesar de que te haya cambiado de país de residencia y hasta de nacionalidad, todo mi aprecio por uno de los foreros más divertidos y originales!. Saludos,


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, tocayo!*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gracias y más gracias a todos ustedes, *Heidita si tan sólo supiera laemán te escribiria algo en, pero como no pues Muchisísimas Gracias, Merry.- MMH Muchas Gracias mi amigucha Australiana, no sabes qué bueno e tener una maiga por esos lares,ja ja ¡¡Saludos A Madrid!!*

*Tocayatzo.-Ten kiu very much, Felicitaciones de alguin ten grande no se reciben siempre. *


----------



## natasha2000

Feliz postiversario, Miguelillo!
Es un placer tenerte como amigo co-forero!

Saludos del otro lado del charco
N.


----------

